# looking for wood toy plans for the router



## johnlewman (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi-I am looking for inspiration for designing wood toys that can be made with a router. If you know of any books, magazines, videos or websites about the subject I would greatly appreciate the info.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi John,
Welcome to the Router Forums.

Here is a link for toy books:

Making Wooden Mechanical Toys, Whirligigs & Puzzles

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

John here's another source.
Half.com / Books / Search Results for 'making wooden toys'


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum, John

Thank you for joining us.


----------



## randolphus1 (Dec 7, 2013)

I made a 5 gal bucket of wooden blocks. I just took all my 2x4 scraps and cut them into random shapes. routed the corners. I don't know if im going to paint them or not but everybody had blocks as a kid. these were free. besides that I don't think I had an entire 5 gal bucket of blocks as a kid. my kid is so lucky. well I might have to play with them for an hour or two until he gets the hang of it. lol.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Aschi's Woodworking Model Plans

ToymakingPlans.com | Fun to Make Wood Toy Making Plans & How-To's for the Scroll Saw and Table Saw

Both of these sites have plans that you could produce parts for on the router.

I've ordred from both, and been very happy.


----------

